# Think Tank > History >  FBI documents say Hitler escaped and died in the 60's

## JackieDan

The FBI has released 200 previously secret documents showing that Hitler survived World War II and fled first to Spain and then to Latin America. The documents include a picture of a ticket to Spain as well as pictures that are said to depict Hitler in the 1950s.


In the news,
http://beforeitsnews.com/story/1163/..._In_1960s.html





> The claim that Hitler and some high-ranking Schutzstaffel (SS) officers escaped Germany and fled to South America is not new.
> Nil Nikandrov observes (Strategic Culture Foundation, "All the Leaders of the Third Reich Fled to Latin America"): "In his well-documented, The Hitler Survival Myth (1981), Donald McKale identifies the earliest source of the myth of Hitler's escape to the southern hemisphere as the unexpected surrender of a German submarine in early July 1945 at Mar del Plata, Argentina.



FBI documents available,
http://vault.fbi.gov/adolf-hitler/ad...-01-of-04/view

----------


## Icymudpuppy



----------


## Icymudpuppy



----------


## Seraphim

Lol!




>

----------


## Aratus

these secret 'x-file' FBI files =  j. edgar hoover believed what stalin said about the german bunker

----------


## sevin

I remember recently there were some FBI docs released about UFO's and thought it would be a big story, but no one said much. What's the deal with these FBI docs? It seems strange that an agent would make an official report about something that wasn't true. But if this is for real, how come it's not a big deal? What am I missing here?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

He is alive!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> I remember recently there were some FBI docs released about UFO's and thought it would be a big story, but no one said much. What's the deal with these FBI docs? It seems strange that an agent would make an official report about something that wasn't true. But if this is for real, how come it's not a big deal? What am I missing here?


Ron Paul is not a big deal either.

(see what i did there?)

----------


## John F Kennedy III

I've said for years that Hitler didn't die in that bunker.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> I've said for years that Hitler didn't die in that bunker.


Holy crap I thought you died in the 60's man.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Holy crap I thought you died in the 60's man.


Nope. What really happened is I took 3 bullets to the head and walked it off. Been living out my life as a cashier at a gas station ever since.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 


rofl!!

----------

